# I want to take nude pictures of my wife



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

She let me take lots of pictures when we were dating and in our early 20s but after we married and moved in together we stopped with the photos. I want to get her into it again, but so far I've only got her down to her bra. Any ideas on how to encourage her?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

tie her up


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol:

I don't think you can make her. She may no longer feel good about how she looks naked, and no offense, but non-professional photography is going to do nothing to boost her confidence in how she looks  - its something she has to want to do. Pushing her will just make her resent you.


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 7, 2010)

Buy her a boudoir sitting...best gift money can buy! After that, she will be all for it!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

tell her all your friends on TAM are waiting to see them!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

yea sorry for playing.
What's the REASON she says no?

She will need to be comfortable with herself and then trust you.
Focus on those... not pics and next thing you know.... BOOM.


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

not that she says no now... she just not as confident ... I wonder if anyone had ideas to warm her to be more comfortable


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

bacala787 said:


> not that she says no now... she just not as confident ... I wonder if anyone had ideas to warm her to be more comfortable


3 martinis.

It's clear she's not comfortable. EIther invest the time to get her there (WITHOUT discussing photos) and you'll be suprised what happens, even if the camera thing never happens or forget the camer altogether

I'll send you the bondage tape.


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

bondage tape?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

bacala787 said:


> bondage tape?



yea bondage tape... 

So you can tie her up without rope burns and stuff.

Its non sticky except to itself.... oh what fun...


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds good - we've some cuffs but don't really use 'em because they're not comfortable


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

bacala787 said:


> sounds good - we've some cuffs but don't really use 'em because they're not comfortable


um there are also soft cuffs... made of neoprene or cloth... hope you not trying metal ones.... thats just mean!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Get some Japanese love rope, no issue with burns then, trust me!


Japanese love rope, queening stools, my are'nt we worldly!

I'll have to look the rope up.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> It's good stuff and feels great when bound but get the 10mtr reel not the 5mtr (not long enough to have serious play with)


Geez woman.. I would not want to meet you but the man who puts up with you!! 
of course joking..I think all that fun and openess is amazing in a reationship.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Yeah, he is great, I love him!


sweet.

very


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Make sure you tell her how beautiful she is and hot she would look in those picture you want to take of her.


----------

